

What should I do with my life? - lost

I can code, that's pretty much all I do but I'm unhappy. I've got an entire life to life to live, I simply can't give up so I'm going to have to do something with it.
What should I do?
======
qhoxie
Do something else! I find that the more you deviate from the coding mindset,
the more you find a need to get back to it. Push coding away until you find
yourself passionate enough about something that it draws you back.

~~~
lost
I guess I should, I can't really think what though. any ideas?

------
bigbang
Find

1)Someone you love and you would die for

2)Something you are passionate about(such as building cool useful things) -
when people say good things about it, you would have found what to do with
your life

~~~
lost
1) I hate myself too much to let anybody close to me, I am working on this
though. 2) the kind of things I code I have been reasearching for years and
working hard but nobody seems to care, everything has already been done before
too.

------
davidw
Go live somewhere else, far away. I learned a lot, and grew a great deal.

~~~
corentin
That's what I did as well. I think it's the best thing to do when you are
depressed and bored with your life: try another one! You can't start from
scratch, but if you switch country, friends, job, etc. the result can be
interesting.

------
sutro
Read this:

[http://www.pobronson.com/index_what_should_I_do_with_my_life...](http://www.pobronson.com/index_what_should_I_do_with_my_life.htm)

~~~
lost
ok, reading.

------
alaskamiller
What you shouldn't do is use the answers here as a means of living your life.

~~~
lost
I wouldn't blindly follow malicious advice but really I do need to find
somehow to snap out of this so I value what others might say.

------
maximumwage
Find people you look up to and then do what they did.

------
thomasswift
if you learned how to program, you can learn other stuff

------
lost
thank you for all your commments so far.

